# Colnago E64 e-road announced



## youngoldbloke (27 Mar 2019)

Another one for e-roadies, using the Ebikemotion X35 system https://www.colnago.com/en/bikes/e64/


----------



## Supersuperleeds (27 Mar 2019)

That is a nice looking bike


----------



## jowwy (27 Mar 2019)

What is the torque rating? Can’t see it in the brochure


----------



## Yellow Saddle (27 Mar 2019)

The only way I can tell something's amiss is by counting 32 spokes on a deep section wheel. That's how deceptive this thing is. Very well done.


----------



## NickWi (27 Mar 2019)

jowwy said:


> What is the torque rating? Can’t see it in the brochure



Pg 7/16 R/HUB MOTOR HUB EBIKEMOTION36V-250W / 40Nm 25km/h. Also on the same page 250w Battery. Effectively all the same as Orbea & Ribble. I also notice on the spec sheet they're also saying an extra battery is available, but that's another story.


----------



## youngoldbloke (28 Mar 2019)

The other makes using the EBM X35 system have been promising the extra battery too - for over two years in the case of Orbea!



Yellow Saddle said:


> The only way I can tell something's amiss is by counting 32 spokes on a deep section wheel. That's how deceptive this thing is. Very well done.


"Amiss"? Pictures taken from other angles would show the IWOC button on the top tube (the bump just behind the steerer) and the charging port near the bottom bracket. The other big giveaway of course is the rear hub X35 motor. It is equally difficult to tell that the carbon framed Ribble SLe and the other similar bikes with hidden cables are e-bikes at first glance. It is easier with the Alloy framed Orbeas as the cables to the electrics are more visibly routed along the chainstays. Though I'm pretty sure I've been on rides where some of the others haven't realised I was riding 'with assistance' (until we came to the hills)


----------



## Zofo (16 Apr 2019)

Very nice indeed !


----------

